# Easton XX78 Trap



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought I would share this trap I made today for my buddy. It is very simple. I used Easton Aluminum arrows, and some scrap plywood, I used new 2 cycle fuel line for the spacers and some 1/8" steel rod for the hinge pin. Since the pictures I have added another piece of the 1/8" rod to lock the arrows closed when needed.
What do you all think?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Might be too heavy for the birds to push especially when the birds arrived from a long distance race.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

the bobs weigh less and move easier than the bobs in my steel trap...

the arrows weigh grains, the steel weighs ounces


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Those are arrows so they are VERY light weight. i would be interested in seeing how the birds take to it. I think the larger diameter bob might actually spook them a bit, but the reduced weight may off set that problem. 

How far apart did you space the bobs?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Those arrows are about 40.00 a dozen. It would be cheaper to by a trap. They were selling them for 12.00 at the show Sunday.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Or you can buy bulk bobs. I bought 25 from Seigels for $16. The idea is intriguing.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

guys I didn't spend a dime on anything, I have had those arrows collecting dust for about 15 years, and couldn't give them away. (I tried) I shoot a different style arrow and used these up just because they were free. that being said I didn't think about the diameter being a problem. anyway I'll let you know in a few days how it works. My buddy is planning on beginning his trap training tomorrow.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Ur trap looks great, I bet it will work out well for you. Don't worry about it everyone here is a self proclaimed expert..


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> Ur trap looks great, I bet it will work out well for you. Don't worry about it everyone here is a self proclaimed expert..


thank you. I hope it works out great, I may make another for myself if it works better than mine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I figured it didn't cost you but a lot of people dont have arrows laying around and it would cost them more than buying barbs. I personally have enough arrows laying around to make a couple. Your trap will work fine I'm sure.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the idea..I think being creative and designing our loft and loft accessories is fun. Good luck and if it does'nt work you'll learn from it, improve it and make it even better.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

we built a basket for trap training, and the birds use this trap, no problem. We have only trained '10 young birds and only a couple days but so far so good.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Very nice!*

I really like it. I use a drop trap but if I ever go to bobs I will remember this.
Thanks for the idea!
Jack


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks, I need to go build some perches, my prisoner birds won't use the ones I built.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What kind did you build


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

these are the perches I built, I'm not sure if it is the black paint or the perch style, but none the less, they sit on everything except the perches.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I love McGivered stuff and if it works what more can you ask for ... I made mine using wire coat hangers in a frame. It works perfectly for trapping and is hinged to swing out of the way when I am not using it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My new loft there will be nothing for them to sit on but the perches. I put the least amount of cross pieces i could get away with between the studs and where I had to put them it will be wired from there to the roof. Places like that are just another place to scrape if you know what i mean. This loft is taking me forever but i learned from the last one and this one will be easier to take care of and easier to tend to the birds and babies.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

it just sucks that I spent nearly all morning building these, and not one bird will use them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't understand why they don't use them unless its the boards on the sides. Most like the wide ones to rest on.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I was thinking it might be the slick black paint


----------



## jimbobboy (Nov 7, 2007)

jimbobboy says: You could have used a heavy finish nail on bottom each side an folded up for the night !!!!! Closed the trap. Good job and you're right the arrows are lighter than the steel barbs. I'm a shooter also !!!!! Good Luck to Yous'


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sides*

I would say the sides-Might make them feel to inclosed? with out the sides I bet they use them!
Jack


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

jimbobboy said:


> Good Luck to Yous'


thanks I'm gonna need it



Action said:


> I would say the sides-Might make them feel to inclosed? with out the sides I bet they use them!
> Jack


you are most likely right, I made some different perches out of 2" strips of plywood 6" long, all three are full...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My birds will go to the highest perches first. I don't like box perches i think the birds should see each other but you have to put them far enough apart so they can't fight


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Remove the sides and see what happens.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

About your trap they should walk right through them because the won't see them because there camouflage. LOL


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> About your trap they should walk right through them because the won't see them because there camouflage. LOL


that would be a good thing....if it works better than my bob trap, maybe I'll camo mine.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Chromie said:


> these are the perches I built, I'm not sure if it is the black paint or the perch style, but none the less, they sit on everything except the perches.


 I am planning on building "blinders" for my perches also..My birds love to push and shove each other for top perch. They get carried away with it like its a sport and I think the dividers are a good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Remove the sides and see what happens.


I agree. I think the side boards make them feel closed in. How long are they?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I took them down and gave them to my buddy, his birds love them as is...My birds seem to prefer 5 1/2" 1x2's...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I ended up doing the opposite..I built box perches and then built "running board" perches..The cocks dominate the perches so I am going to build more tomorrow.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> I ended up doing the opposite..I built box perches and then built "running board" perches..The cocks dominate the perches so I am going to build more tomorrow.


What do you mean by running board perch


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What do you mean by running board perch


Not to hijack this thread..but you can see the perches I built in my flight pen here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/aviary-flight-pen-46724.html

If you look under the roof you will see the "running board" style hang down perches..They do not have partitions so its the whole board they can share or fight over..But there is plenty of space so for now it works allright.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok i was wondering what those boards were are they hard to clean


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

those perches look like they would open you up to have droppings on your head and shoulders......


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually I strategically placed them over the wire floor and the birds for the most part roost front to back..so I haven't seen any poop on them yet...but if their was any I would just take my 8" wide drywall knife and scrap it off in one pass. 












Chromie said:


> those perches look like they would open you up to have droppings on your head and shoulders......


The walk way is about 1 foot away from where these are.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> The walk way is about 1 foot away from where these are.


better stay on the walk way then, and you should stay clean...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chromie said:


> I took them down and gave them to my buddy, his birds love them as is...My birds seem to prefer 5 1/2" 1x2's...


They do prefer a flat perch to something that they have to hang onto. And a 2X4 is even better with the flat side up. That way they can just stand on it, as is natural for a pigeon to do. They can even lay down if they like, and in cold climates it is easier for them to keep their feet warm that way. With something that they have to grab onto all night long, well that just isn't the natural way a pigeon would perch.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Chromie said:


> better stay on the walk way then, and you should stay clean...


Nah...my walk way is made of plywood..have you ever stepped on plywood covered in pigeon shizzit? Its slicker then snot on a door knob


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> They do prefer a flat perch to something that they have to hang onto. And a 2X4 is even better with the flat side up. That way they can just stand on it, as is natural for a pigeon to do. They can even lay down if they like, and in cold climates it is easier for them to keep their feet warm that way. With something that they have to grab onto all night long, well that just isn't the natural way a pigeon would perch.


I have been making different perches, and it seems like they do prefer a wide perch, I made the last ones from 4" wide strips of 3/4" plywood, the seem to like them very well. last night I checked on them before bed, they were perched on the wide perches, and standing on 1 foot...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If there standing on one foot a 1/2" wide perch should work LOL


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If there standing on one foot a 1/2" wide perch should work LOL


I guess so ..huh...they are standing on one foot, on 4" wide perches, and some 2" perches...
I got 6 new birds last night that either stay on the floor or the highest perch they can get...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Actually I strategically placed them over the wire floor and the birds for the most part roost front to back..so I haven't seen any poop on them yet...but if their was any I would just take my 8" wide drywall knife and scrap it off in one pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just wondering what the reasoning is to have those perches up there like that


----------



## perrym1962 (Oct 10, 2009)

I like it and I say it will work great!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But they have to roost right up to the hardware cloth. They would be roosting in the wind if it were blowing. The perches should be against a wall, not an open wire wall.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Just wondering what the reasoning is to have those perches up there like that


"Up there" is only 6' high..and it gives the birds places to "sunbathe" and to land when they are flying around.



Jay3 said:


> But they have to roost right up to the hardware cloth. They would be roosting in the wind if it were blowing. The perches should be against a wall, not an open wire wall.


I have a split flight pen it is 15' total length..8' of the roof is covered and the other 7' is hardware cloth..I noticed the birds move around as they please..sometimes they are in their box perches other times on these runner board perches..its all what they want to do...The other day it rained and most of them laid on their sides like beached seals and lifted their wings in the air..it was kinda comical..like they was trying to get the rain to wash their armpits..anyway I probably said to much on this thread..sorry chromie didn't mean to hijack this was only showing what works for me.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> "Up there" is only 6' high..and it gives the birds places to "sunbathe" and to land when they are flying around.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a split flight pen it is 15' total length..8' of the roof is covered and the other 7' is hardware cloth..I noticed the birds move around as they please..sometimes they are in their box perches other times on these runner board perches..its all what they want to do...The other day it rained and most of them laid on their sides like beached seals and lifted their wings in the air..it was kinda comical..like they was trying to get the rain to wash their armpits..anyway I probably said to much on this thread..sorry chromie didn't mean to hijack this was only showing what works for me.



There's nothing wrong with what you did its just different to me and new You answered my question so its all good. You know i like to do different things to. I just like to know what I'm looking at and my birds do that in the rain to


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> There's nothing wrong with what you did its just different to me and new You answered my question so its all good. You know i like to do different things to. I just like to know what I'm looking at and my birds do that in the rain to


Well, it's nice that they have choices. They probably love them when it rains.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Great idea, bet you can find some at a thrift store cheap if not my sisters neighbor has some bamboo plants growing over her fence I could cut some down let it dry and build one out of bamboo using your idea.


----------

